# Georgiawaterfowler?



## Coot Eater (Jul 16, 2009)

any of you boys on georgia waterfowler?


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 16, 2009)

im a member of georgiawaterfowler....

does that constitute a ban from this site?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 16, 2009)

as am i


----------



## chase870 (Jul 16, 2009)

some folks even use the same name , who woulda thought that


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 16, 2009)

chase870 said:


> some folks even use the same name , who woulda thought that


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 17, 2009)

looks like ole "coot eater" made it an entire 7 posts..wow


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 17, 2009)

well ol' coot didn't last long did he


----------



## paulito (Jul 17, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but whats with the "banning". I'm on both sites, under the same name and post a good bit but mostly during the season. is there some type of feudin going on between rival site or something. I am definately not try to stir the pot i honestly don't know.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 17, 2009)

Incognito.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> im a member of georgiawaterfowler....
> 
> does that constitute a ban from this site?



Should I speak?

I used to be. Let's just leave it there. How's thing's going over there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

I was told Nitro ran that place, can't be all bad, man knows more than most???


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 17, 2009)

Georgia Waterfowler isn't bad at all, actually its very entertaining, I Love it over there!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was told Nitro ran that place, can't be all bad, man knows more than most???


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 17, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I used to be. Let's just leave it there. How's thing's going over there?



just as boring over there as it is here most days.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 17, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> just as boring over there as it is here most days.



give it a month or two, it will liven up


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

Well someone stoke the fire.
Stinkbait how would you know if it's been boring on either forum.
You've been as absent as a 20 year old that's behind on child support.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 17, 2009)

.... ive been around


everything will liven up when i get ready for it to liven up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> .... ive been around
> 
> 
> everything will liven up when i get ready for it to liven up.





We`ll see...


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll see...



Ohh Lord'aaaaa mercy.....Nic how's it going..Surprised to see you...Just keep passing through nothing to see here.. We are "threading" lightly.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll see...



aint nobody doin nuthing 'round here


----------



## clent586 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh. But you can tell it's getting closer!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 17, 2009)

clent586 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh. But you can tell it's getting closer!



yep, definately tell its getting closer!!!


----------



## bassack (Jul 17, 2009)

some people only come around during hunting season, I usually put them in the wind.  Ain't no room for part timers.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 17, 2009)

bassack said:


> some people only come around during hunting season, I usually put them in the wind.  Ain't no room for part timers.



was this suppose to answer my qestion or something else?


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 17, 2009)

Just give it till the end of September it will get pretty interesting around here.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 17, 2009)

Never heard of it.  

There are no ducks in GA, so why would there be a website dedicated to the Georgia waterfowler?


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Jul 17, 2009)

we should have a week where no one is allowed to get banned so everyone can speak freely... i would never put my blackberry down and id prob die of laughing.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 17, 2009)

schwingshooter870 said:


> we should have a week where no one is allowed to get banned so everyone can speak freely... i would never put my blackberry down and id prob die of laughing.



 i second the motion


----------



## jdgator (Jul 17, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> There are no ducks in GA, so why would there be a website dedicated to the Georgia waterfowler?



So they focus on carpooling to Stuttgart Arkansas!

I am a member with the same handle.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 17, 2009)

schwingshooter870 said:


> we should have a week where no one is allowed to get banned so everyone can speak freely... i would never put my blackberry down and id prob die of laughing.




Not on this website.
Plenty of others out there if that's what a person needs.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like the mods are sending out scouts already.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 17, 2009)

If a post gets deleted, It is most likely a Moderator or Administrator making the determination the post is off topic or in violation of the forum rules.
PM a Moderator if there is a question.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 17, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> i second the motion



............and let all the oldies back on!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jul 17, 2009)

100% guarantee if you get to far off topic or post topic against forum rules you will be the new kid on the block

RIP fella GON members!!!


----------



## big A 235 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, one shows up and the rest are right behind.  What are the requirements to be a mod. on here?  I belong to GWF also.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

How much does it cost for a good lease in Arkansas.
I just want to be loved...


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

What movie was that where the boy said " They'reeee here"?


----------



## chase870 (Jul 17, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> How much does it cost for a good lease in Arkansas.
> I just want to be loved...



Got gas and shells, you can roll with the executive counsel


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 17, 2009)

im still confused whats the deal w/ being a member of gawaterfowler???


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2009)

wareagle5.0 said:


> im still confused whats the deal w/ being a member of gawaterfowler???



Not a deal at all as long as you follow the rules of this site while you are here and the rules of that site while you are there.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh ok


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 18, 2009)

I am.  Same handle


----------



## Mark K (Jul 18, 2009)

I really don't care for the other place. It doesn't seem that they have the know it all's like we have here. They say they have moderators but you never see anyone getting booted or post deleted. It's just not as fun as this site either. It's almost like everyone is serious about duckhunting. No one is asking for spots to try or which call they need to blow.  It seems if your not a hardcore killer then you don't belong. I'll stick here for a while and leave the real hunters over there.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mark K said:


> I really don't care for the other place. It doesn't seem that they have the know it all's like we have here. They say they have moderators but you never see anyone getting booted or post deleted. It's just not as fun as this site either. It's almost like everyone is serious about duckhunting. No one is asking for spots to try or which call they need to blow.  It seems if your not a hardcore killer then you don't belong. I'll stick here for a while and leave the real hunters over there.



...........................you my friend are too much!


----------



## Robk (Jul 18, 2009)

Mark K said:


> I really don't care for the other place. It doesn't seem that they have the know it all's like we have here. They say they have moderators but you never see anyone getting booted or post deleted. It's just not as fun as this site either. It's almost like everyone is serious about duckhunting. No one is asking for spots to try or which call they need to blow.  It seems if your not a hardcore killer then you don't belong. I'll stick here for a while and leave the real hunters over there.



that's a good one.....


----------



## Nitro (Jul 18, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was told Nitro ran that place, can't be all bad, man knows more than most???



Not true. I don't run that place. 

I do have some experience as a Waterfowler...


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 18, 2009)

Robk said:


> that's a good one.....



This is great


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 18, 2009)

Not bad for the off season.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 18, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Not bad for the off season.


i'm impressed and entertainted


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 18, 2009)

I am on both, same name.

Its worth joining GA waterfowler to see Hard Core's picture.  

Whatup HC?  Hope I will be seeing you in a few months, maybe if Jason comes back we will ride out.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 19, 2009)

cant get regrested there. is it a duck site, or store?


----------



## chase870 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mark K said:


> I really don't care for the other place. It doesn't seem that they have the know it all's like we have here. They say they have moderators but you never see anyone getting booted or post deleted. It's just not as fun as this site either. It's almost like everyone is serious about duckhunting. No one is asking for spots to try or which call they need to blow.  It seems if your not a hardcore killer then you don't belong. I'll stick here for a while and leave the real hunters over there.



If your not a hard core killer, your not a waterfowler.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 19, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> or store?



yea a teal tag store.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 19, 2009)

This is not bad at all...considering it's july! I'm a member there, same name


----------



## macdog82881 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am a member there don't really care for them, they all think they are the best duck hunters around, and they does not stink.  They do nothing but talk down to newcomers, and will not help them out  !!!    just my .02$


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 19, 2009)

im new on there and ive had a good time so far, aside from a little hazing at first, everything is cool. . . sorry u had a bad experiance macdog, if i see u over there i'll be nice to ya.


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 19, 2009)

The thing is there is the freedom to bust someones chops if they say something stupid. Some people don't like that...some do. I really don't think many of the questions or comments made on this forum would be made in real life because of the consequences. For example, if you walked up to someone at the boat ramp and asked where they shot that Pintail, you would get made fun of. The same thing happens if you ask a stupid question on that forum. I don't think the guys that frequent that site believe they are "duck gods". However, alot of them have put in the time and know what they are talking about....... usually. Duck hunting unlike "monkey hunting"(hanging off the side of a tree) is not a catch and release sport. One mallard is just as good as the next greenhead. Most of us shoot whatever ducks we can because they are far and few between when compared to the flyway. Therefore we are not apt to give up spots or techniques to someone as readily as a deer hunter would be. It is a different type of hunting and with it comes a little different person. Most are "thick skinned" and can dish it out as well as take it. Don't wear your feelings on your sleeve, do your homework, and let the killing begin Sept. 5


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hard Core said:


> The thing is there is the freedom to bust someones chops if they say something stupid. Some people don't like that...some do. I really don't think many of the questions or comments made on this forum would be made in real life because of the consequences. For example, if you walked up to someone at the boat ramp and asked where they shot that Pintail, you would get made fun of. The same thing happens if you ask a stupid question on that forum. I don't think the guys that frequent that site believe they are "duck gods". However, alot of them have put in the time and know what they are talking about....... usually. Duck hunting unlike "monkey hunting"(hanging off the side of a tree) is not a catch and release sport. One mallard is just as good as the next greenhead. Most of us shoot whatever ducks we can because they are far and few between when compared to the flyway. Therefore we are not apt to give up spots or techniques to someone as readily as a deer hunter would be. It is a different type of hunting and with it comes a little different person. Most are "thick skinned" and can dish it out as well as take it. Don't wear your feelings on your sleeve, do your homework, and let the killing begin Sept. 5




Well said!!!


I'm there to, same name.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 19, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> yea a teal tag store.



 exclusively

and yeh, im fairly new over their and havent had a bad experience at all, only time i get my chops busted is of my own doing, for example, putting up pictures of the aftermath of a failed bike ride off of a dock


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 19, 2009)

FAILED should be in all caps. wow what a mess.


----------



## craig88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mark K said:


> I really don't care for the other place. It doesn't seem that they have the know it all's like we have here. They say they have moderators but you never see anyone getting booted or post deleted. It's just not as fun as this site either. It's almost like everyone is serious about duckhunting. No one is asking for spots to try or which call they need to blow.  It seems if your not a hardcore killer then you don't belong. I'll stick here for a while and leave the real hunters over there.



well put. ill stay here as well. no need to venture over there where they call you a (edited for T.A.C)... man that makes me mad! i really hope they get some administrative things worked out because they could have a good thing going.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 20, 2009)

macdog82881 said:


> I am a member there don't really care for them, they all think they are the best duck hunters around, and they does not stink.  They do nothing but talk down to newcomers, and will not help them out  !!!    just my .02$



You are obviously a very smart and astute fellow.  Thanks for sharing this and especially thanks for whining here rather than there.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 20, 2009)

I wonder where the executive counsel stands on this issue


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 20, 2009)

chase870 said:


> I wonder where the executive counsel stands on this issue



Not real sure.He hasn't posted to much on the subject.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## duckman31822 (Jul 20, 2009)

*ga wf*

im over there w the same screen name.. i like it so far.. seems to be a good and enjoyable site... and ive never looked so forward to wednesdays lol


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a member.  Go by Jmatt over there.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 20, 2009)

chase870 said:


> I wonder where the executive counsel stands on this issue





Im over there with a different name though. Name was already taken here.  Some people on here ask stupid questions and should read and do some research before making a DONKEY out of themselves. I do enjoy the funny ones though. Especially the guys that dont realise you really need those teal tags or your gonna get busted. Good thing Im buddies with the GW.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 20, 2009)

tender like big boat and small boat geting to store for groceries tender?

thats good idea, i hunted coadt once and we got guy to bring us food to ramp. neede a tender boat - good idea friend, like your way of thanking


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 20, 2009)

im a member of both and you get the same bashing there as here if you put up something dumb


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> im a member of both and you get the same bashing there as here if you put up something dumb





You reckon?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 20, 2009)

What happened to old Coot Eater? Last I heard he was going to put up some new idea's on cooking methods? Next thing I know he's gone...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 21, 2009)

Coots are easy.  Breast 'em and throw the breasts and gizzards into your gumbo.  Serve over rice.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)

Could I eat that with two links of Boudin and Coor's Light?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Some people on here ask stupid questions and should read and do some research before making a DONKEY out of themselves. I do enjoy the funny ones though.



And  here I thought there was no such thing as a stupid question. Oh well!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 21, 2009)

BOUDIN is delicious, i don't know about coot with it, but i love boudin


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 21, 2009)

Boudin is a great dish with anything or by itself.

Coot is good in gumbo.  If you've ever eaten gumbo in south LA in the fall, you might have already eaten coot.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 21, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Boudin is a great dish with anything or by itself.
> 
> Coot is good in gumbo.  If you've ever eaten gumbo in south LA in the fall, you might have already eaten coot.



No doubt. Truly a delicacy. I love fried Coot Gizzard.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 21, 2009)

i think i will let ya'll eat all the coot you want,  i will pass


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

addicted2huntin said:


> i think i will let ya'll eat all the coot you want,  i will pass



+1!!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 21, 2009)

Yall don't know what you are missing. No different than any Puddle Duck. They eat the exact same things. I've killed em in North Dakota and we ate every morsel of meat from the bones. They are excellent table fare.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 21, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Yall don't know what you are missing. No different than any Puddle Duck. They eat the exact same things. I've killed em in North Dakota and we ate every morsel of meat from the bones. They are excellent table fare.




not doubting you there oh wise one, but i just don't think i will even give it a try, i will save them for you if i shoot any if you'd like


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hoodies taste best!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Hoodies taste best!!!!!!!!!!!



Now that is a stretch.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 21, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Could I eat that with two links of Boudin and Coor's Light?



Another boudin eater in the crowd? I keep a suply of it on hand, try it smoked, better than crack


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Yall don't know what you are missing. No different than any Puddle Duck. They eat the exact same things. I've killed em in North Dakota and we ate every morsel of meat from the bones. They are excellent table fare.



Really???


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> not doubting you there oh wise one,


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 21, 2009)

yall can eat those nasty varmints stick to puddle ducks


----------



## Mark K (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, but anything with green bile colored feet gets a pass!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> And  here I thought there was no such thing as a stupid question. Oh well!



There's not. Post your question, I'm sure someone will be glad to answer it for you.


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 21, 2009)

cant wait to see where this goes


----------



## Nitro (Jul 22, 2009)

Mark K said:


> Sorry, but anything with green bile colored feet gets a pass!!



I have fed you plenty of them in Gumbo.................


----------



## newmoon (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been a member over there a few months and have yet to be included in the car pool to the good hunting out west, I am a good cook and can carry a bunch of decoys Whats it take to make the cut.      newmoon


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 22, 2009)

newmoon said:


> I have been a member over there a few months and have yet to be included in the car pool to the good hunting out west, I am a good cook and can carry a bunch of decoys Whats it take to make the cut.      newmoon



call this fellow Jerkbait, he will not only let you in on the secrets to how to get an invite, but also how to go for free,  and when you get back he will mount your ducks for you to help pay back the debt that he inquired while out there!!!


----------



## newmoon (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like he must have it down pat, I will just wait and hide in the weeds and watch a while. I may be able to sell that ocean front property I own in kansas then I can pay my own way.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> There's not. Post your question, I'm sure someone will be glad to answer it for you.



Then I guess you and Ducks4Me disagree.

But being you asked,why do newfers to waterfowling catch such a hazing? I have not noticed this much with other hunting/shooting segments.I have often thought about joining in on hunting waterfowl but since joining several message boards,I have been turned off by the treatment new comers have to endure.Maybe that is the answer. Waterfowlers ranks need to be kept at a low level. This is a serious question and I would like a serious answer,if that is possible.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 22, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Then I guess you and Ducks4Me disagree.
> 
> But being you asked,why do newfers to waterfowling catch such a hazing? I have not noticed this much with other hunting/shooting segments.I have often thought about joining in on hunting waterfowl but since joining several message boards,I have been turned off by the treatment new comers have to endure.Maybe that is the answer. Waterfowlers ranks need to be kept at a low level. This is a serious question and I would like a serious answer,if that is possible.



I don't know. That's above my pay grade.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 22, 2009)

newmoon said:


> Sounds like he must have it down pat, I will just wait and hide in the weeds and watch a while. I may be able to sell that ocean front property I own in kansas then I can pay my own way.



All depends..The market's not very good right now. 
What part of kansas? Got any duck's on it?


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 22, 2009)

Hazing is a right of passage with waterfowlers.  Most on here will agree that anytime a Newbie is in the pit he is the one being picked on the most.  He is going to be the one out moving decoys, splashing water on them, breaking ice, picking up the decoys, riding in the back with the dog, buying the breakfast, changing out batteries in the mojo's, and just about anything else that is not the most fun to do.  It truely is a learning experience.  I have been duck hunting for only 6 yrs.  I am 29 and I hunt with mostly guys who are in there 40's and 50's, so I am still at the bottom of the totem pole.  I actually enjoy it.  I have learned alot from these guys and continue to do so everytime I'm out.  Remember waterfowling is a culture not a sport.  People live eat and breathe waterfowling.  It consumes my mind everyday of the week 365 days a yr(except during turkey season). Waterfowling is not for everyone, most of the time you are cold, wet and have snott freezing to your mustache.  So really you are torturing yourself, the more experience guys just haze you to make sure you can handle what the sport throws at you.  hope this helps.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 22, 2009)

the way i see it, it takes the rawest of raw to be a true waterfowler, bearing the cold temps, in the frigid waters, getting up at 3am, etc. etc. etc. the whole 9 yards. and if a man can't a take a little verbal abuse with a smile and be a man about it, he will never be able to take the physical abuse of waterfowling...... JMO


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 22, 2009)

Paymaster-
Some of the hard times given to newcomers boils down to one of the basic principles of economics, supply and demand.  It is especially intense here in GA, not a lot of ducks around + not a lot of public land to hunt them + not a lot of days in the season = VERY low supply. A LOT of people chasing after them = VERY high demand.  When you are successful it is almost always the result of a ton of time and effort put into a hunt and you don't just value that experience - you treasure it.  In prime flyways the rule of thumb is to spend twice the time scouting that you will hunting, in places like GA that ratio multiplies.  
Most duck hunters are more than willing to take someone new and show them the ropes, but they want whoever they are taking to be worthy of sharing their time, knowledge, money, and energy with.  They want to know that the individual can be trusted, they also want to know that the individual is willing to work and share the burdens of having a successful hunt.   
Another aspect of duck hunting is that it is a more social sport, and if you can cull through some of the weekend warriors by giving them a hard time, then that is one less morning you have to spend in a boat or a blind with "Captain Annoying and his brother in law Prince Know-It-All."
Yet another reason that there is a hard time given to folks on the internet (and I believe that a lot of this is limited to the internet) is the reality of "cyber scouting."  It only takes a time or two of putting in all of the work and time to find the ducks and their "X," getting set up hours before shooting light, getting amped up with andrenaline and anticipation just before shooting light, being all set to go and then Bubba cruises up in his Sparkle Boat 5 minutes before Go Time and wants to set up 150 yards away.  IF IF IF you can convince Bubba to move on for safety reasons he is generally pretty angry and shoots at every bird within 500 yards of you out of spite.  This may sound ridiculous, but it happens every weekend, at every public hunting location all over the state.  So if a duck hunter is rude on an internet forum, there is generally several bad experiences like the one I just described behind him.

This may or may not answer your question, but you have to understand that the hard core duck killers are a different breed.  It is not the easiest fraternity to get into, like a lot of things in life it is up to each individual to decide "if the juice is worth the squeeze."  For those who know, there is nothing like it, and that is why they treasure and protect their sport.  This was too long winded of an answer to a simple question, but there are a lot of reasons for the behavior that you have accurately perceived.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2009)

I appreciate the thoughtful answers.That does shed some light on the subject. I understood the cyber scouting and limited resource part before, but not the social aspect. Thanks.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 22, 2009)

A serious answer? Here is my best shot... IMO, waterfowl is the naturally wildest animal we have to hunt here is the U.S. They are the only animal with 10+ different species. Some people who have never been say "its just a duck." NO, its not just a duck! There is no telling (besides banded birds) where that bird came from nor the path he took to get to your hands. Deer, turkey, and other hunting is different. A deer or Turkey can and will travel a couple of miles at the most, compared to the hundreds of miles that ducks travel. 

Most people have their own hunting leases, at a relatively cheap cost. Woods are plentiful, very accessible. Wetlands on the other hand, are hard to come by and usually not as accessible. Duck hunting leases are roughly 30% more expensive than deer leases. Sure, Jo Blo could go to his Lake Julliette spot and sit on the bank with his dog and shotgun and maybe spot a few ducks flying across the skyline just as easy as he could go sit in a treestand and see a deer, but does he have a chance at killing those ducks? No way.

I think its taken a lot of time for duckhunters to get the rep that the mods give them here and I honestly think its a good thing. Why!? because you have all the cyberscouters that come to this website and ones just like this always asking where to go! "Where can I go to kill birds?" How many threads like that have we seen over the past few years? And how many have given honest answers? Duck hunters dont wake up at 2-3 in the morning, spent countless hours and countless dollars trying to find spots in a state that isnt even considered part of a flyway, to log onto a forum and tell everybody he killed a limit in Mud Creek. Cuz the next morning he would have to stay up all night or someone would be in the spot he worked so hard for.

Call it selfish, call it bad attitude, call it whatever you want to call it I dont give a rats.... I'm sure everybody notices, there are legit questions that are asked on this forum and there are legit answers given. Like ADDICTEDTOHUNTING said, if someone cant take a little joke or a little verbal, waterfowling is not his sport. You can call us selfish just like I call Obama supporters free loaders, those are the ones that give waterfowlers a bad name.


----------



## Browning (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a member over there, but I don't post much.   People have pretty much summed it up though.  If you have been duck hunting very long, especially in this state, you have had someone set up on top of you and shoot at your swings.   It is especially bothersome after you've put days in scouting and people just "follow everybody else" to a spot.  

Most duck hunters are more than willing to help a new person get into it if approached sincerely.  People just cringe when someone asks where they can go on the internet.  To seasoned waterfowlers, the image of that guy showing up 50 yds from his decoy spread opening day comes to mind...     

I, however, would be more than willing to give you all my friends best spots...lol.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Great answers fellas! If you really have a passion for it it's like crack! But not every hunter can be a duck hunter!


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 22, 2009)

Stupid questions are the ones like last year where a guy made 4 threads asking how the hunting was at 4 different places. Stupid things to say on here are things like , I just killed a limit at Lake Allatoona or Seminole or Julliette or wherever. Keep the locations to pms if you wanna tell a buddy a spot. Use your head and dont tell all your info on a public forum or you will wake and go hunting and one day find your favorite spot with 10 other people there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2009)

I consider myself pretty darn lucky up here as far bein a waterfowler with a goodly amount of space/public land I can hunt after havin done a lot of reading on here about your waterfowling down there. That being said there is still a lot in common between us. A lot of what I hunt is walk in only but you can bet the stuff you can see will get it's fair share of knuckleheads that'll park right next to your rig knowing there really isn't enough room on the small lake or pond for two parties to set up but will anyways messin it up for everyone. Now there has been a few times I got lucky and met some nice folks that afterwards I hunted with again and had a good time. I know it's not good pratice but I enjoy my time alone or with my wife now but now and then I don't mind hunting with a couple of other hunters as long as a few rules are followed.

1st off if I show you a spot it's considered mine even if it's public land and I feel the same it yours if you show one. Common curtisey is see if I'm planning on hunting that spot on a certain day if I'm not,  have at it.   

2nd  DON'T take every person you know to it. This has happened a couple of times to me. Lucky they didn't either have the know how or the patience to make the spot work and I never saw them there again. 


3rd   Good golly how hard is it to clean up after yourself just pick up your empties and trash. RESPECT IT be it public or private land...... pretty simple.

I know this was a little off of Paymaster question but hardcore fowlers really are special breed no matter where you live and hunt you hide from ducks and geese and you hide from people and keep a lot of secrets especially hot spots. As someone said here takin someone with ya to teach em or enjoy there company is one thing but to pass out spots over the net NOWAY, you didn't just give it out to the one that asked but to all who read it. I do a lot of jokin around and have been know to pull a prank or two but iffin you prove yourself to me you can bet I'll do my best to make ever hunt the best I can as long as you do your part also.

Ok now I'll step down


----------



## Nitro (Jul 22, 2009)

Great answers fellas. 

I would add to the commentary, but I couldn't stand the ridicule from the more knowledgeable, truly experienced among us here.

It is most gratifying to me that some of you here "get it". For those that do,  I applaud you all.

I wish you Waterfowlers heavy straps this season!


----------



## newmoon (Jul 22, 2009)

Some great truths in recent posts, I live by a code thats simple but to the point. If lucky enough to find a good spot keep it quite, years ago I learned this the hard way. I had what I thought was the best Duck swamp in NW Ga. I met a well off guy that loved to duck hunt so I took him, the next season I went to the land owner for permission and behold the guy I had been nice enough to carry the year before had leased it and never even invited me to hunt with him. That was 20 years ago and last year I finaly leased it myself. My code is if I carry you to one of my spots have enough respect not to go back unless I ask you to go. If you invite me to your spot I wont go back or try to slip around and go behind your back to get permission. I guess that why I almost always hunt alone. We have fun and joke and pick at one another on forums but The gloves come off when it concerns a good spot for those of us that live to hunt.                  newmoon


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 22, 2009)

that a great answer from a few people here, i like to add 1 thing or two, see, people think we get bad at tudes- yes, he or she is probly right. But good spots are good to come by,
I got deer hunter friends, they good.  Some just go thanksgiving for rutt hunts. but duck hunters go when cold gets in your nickers- old salts what we called them back then. so saltie your cap white when suppose to be green.

glad yall get good post going here. this is why i come back every night. than and jb and siting here in lazy boy feet up - not do this 30 years ago. ham radio and truck talk- not near as good friends.
bill


----------



## clent586 (Jul 22, 2009)

SHMELTONS_BOYS said:


> Remember waterfowling is a culture not a sport.  People live eat and breathe waterfowling.  It consumes my mind everyday of the week 365 days a yr



For me this sums it up. It is the fellowship that I enjoy the most. I still get a ribbing at 38 years old in the presense of some, if somebody was not pickin' on the fat boy I would go home, but I will pick back.


----------



## Robk (Jul 22, 2009)

I got hooked on killing the winged things 25 years ago and still chase all things feathered every chance I get.  Every year I take someone new with me or a close friend.  I won't give up my holes to just anyone either.  A few folks have been givin info on some of my older private oportunities but never on my public land spots.  

I'd have to second that waterfowlers have thier own subculture and it sure ain't for the thin skins out there.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 22, 2009)

newmoon said:


> I have been a member over there a few months and have yet to be included in the car pool to the good hunting out west, I am a good cook and can carry a bunch of decoys Whats it take to make the cut.      newmoon



Gas money and shells will get you to Canada


----------



## chase870 (Jul 22, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Then I guess you and Ducks4Me disagree.
> 
> But being you asked,why do newfers to waterfowling catch such a hazing? I have not noticed this much with other hunting/shooting segments.I have often thought about joining in on hunting waterfowl but since joining several message boards,I have been turned off by the treatment new comers have to endure.Maybe that is the answer. Waterfowlers ranks need to be kept at a low level. This is a serious question and I would like a serious answer,if that is possible.



It's a full contact sport, no room for the weak and its not a P.C. enviroment. The true waterfowlers are killers first and hunt in the hardest of hard conditions no room for cry babies. I refuse to hunt with those who wont or can't carry their own weight. Its a group that takes care of their own, and weeds out those who are not worthy. One of my Dads friends is a bit of a slacker and a back staber,"he left the field in Canada one day and stuck us with his limit of birds, he didnt take them with him when he left the country so we had to count them twords our possion limit" He is forever blacklisted from my group of friends. All in all if you wont pull your weight or backstab your through. If I fall into the water or ice I really want to be with somebody I can count on. That is the reason we weed out the weak and unfit in our sport.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 22, 2009)

i weed out tonight frind, i got in jb reel good. im gong to bed, bad done got me good now more than yestdtya. lord im done. bad juce on me


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 23, 2009)

Robk said:


> it sure ain't for the thin skins out there.



Remember my teal tag thread?  Oh well we still managed to have a bunch 'o fun with that one even though you tried to ruin it.



Robk said:


> ugh.... not this one again.  come up with a new one for this year...


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 23, 2009)

......burn notice


----------



## Mark K (Jul 23, 2009)

Is that the show on USA network?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 23, 2009)

Naw...That was "Quire eye for the straight guy" If your talking about the one that came on from 8-9pm.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 24, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> There are no ducks in GA, so why would there be a website dedicated to the Georgia waterfowler?



there's ducks in GA. you just gotta know where to find em at...


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 24, 2009)

chase870 said:


> It's a full contact sport, no room for the weak and its not a P.C. enviroment. The true waterfowlers are killers first and hunt in the hardest of hard conditions no room for cry babies. I refuse to hunt with those who wont or can't carry their own weight. Its a group that takes care of their own, and weeds out those who are not worthy. One of my Dads friends is a bit of a slacker and a back staber,"he left the field in Canada one day and stuck us with his limit of birds, he didnt take them with him when he left the country so we had to count them twords our possion limit" He is forever blacklisted from my group of friends. All in all if you wont pull your weight or backstab your through. If I fall into the water or ice I really want to be with somebody I can count on. That is the reason we weed out the weak and unfit in our sport.





if i had been stuck with someone elses limit of birds, i'd been . i wouldn't tolerate such nonsence from people in our crew. ahhmen to the blacklist brother.

your right, if you can't trust a man with your life, duck hunting with them isn't even a topic. 

If you can hold your own, cary your weight, and have a ducks back when fowl words are thrown at you, you'll make a fine duck hunter in my openion. 

as everyone has said, this is the duck desert, duck hunting in this state is a dog eat dog wod i guess you could say. and your wadders are coated in milkbone....


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 24, 2009)

hey rhamlet why dont you come on over and post up at georgiawaterfowler?


----------



## Dep6 (Jul 27, 2009)

Same name as over "There" as most that know me knows.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 27, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> i weed out tonight frind, i got in jb reel good. im gong to bed, bad done got me good now more than yestdtya. lord im done. bad juce on me



this sounds very funny when read aloud. could someone please tell me what it means???


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

Every one of his posts are funny when read aloud. I think it says something about 2 men one bed.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 27, 2009)

Keep it clean fellas.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 28, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Now that is a stretch.



No sir, that was a danged lie.


----------



## G Duck (Jul 28, 2009)

Over there with dift. name. Have not checked in in a long time.
It is not what it used to be in my opinion. I will say that I have met some great guys in the past.  I joined back in the Nick T days.
Those were good times.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 31, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> hey rhamlet why dont you come on over and post up at georgiawaterfowler?



send me a link in a PM. i'll check it out.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 31, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> send me a link in a PM. i'll check it out.



Me too.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 31, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> send me a link in a PM. i'll check it out.



It is www.georgiawaterfowler.com




MudDucker said:


> No sir, that was a danged lie.



Ummmmmm........Hoodies on the grill!


----------

